# Would you have a D&C?



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd like to ask for some advice or words of wisdom from those of you who have had a blighted ovum or miscarriage.

I found out 8 days ago (at 11 weeks) that I had a blighted ovum, and that I was continuing to develop a gestational sac, but with no yolk sac, fetal pole, etc. My betas on August 1st were at 40,000. I told the doctors I'd like to give it a week before deciding on a D&C, and hoped that I would miscarry naturally.

I went back yesterday for an ultrasound and another beta test. I had started bleeding on Tuesday of last week, and thought I might be passing the tissue so I expected to see a nice healthy but empty uterus yesterday. Turns out, the gestational sac is still there, completely intact, at about the same size as one week ago. Apparently I've been passing blood clots.







:

The semi-good news is that my betas have dropped to 9,000 though this still isn't as low as they would have hoped at this point. I asked again to wait for another week, and my OB and midwife are comfortable with this but also said I could schedule a D&C anytime if I did not want to continue to wait.

I am torn for several reasons. First, I am terrified of the potential of damage to my uterus or scar tissue as a result of the surgery. I am also slightly concerned about being under general anesthesia because of past surgery experiences (difficulty waking, long recovery, etc.). On the other hand, dealing with this and wondering what is really going on every time I use the restroom is getting tiresome. Also, I teach college and classes start in just under three weeks; because of this pregnancy and miscarriage, my summer has been terribly unproductive and I feel like I'm under the gun now to get my act together and get ready for classes. Having a D&C would definitely give me a specific timeline to work with.

I am really curious to know if any of y'all have chosen to have a D&C (or had one because of necessity) or if you've been able to allow it to happen naturally. What are your feelings about this procedure, pro or con?


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

My personal feeling is that I would never have a d&c unless I developed an infection that wasn't able to be treated. I dislike the very idea of them and I do worry about the scar tissue that could result, especially since I've had a cesarean, so I already have scarring to worry about.

I've had 3 spontaneous miscarriages. I have no idea how long after I lost them it was before I started bleeding, but I was never very far along (5 1/2- 6 1/2 weeks). I believe the second was a blighted ovum. Given how low your numbers are getting, I would think that you will start bleeding naturally in the next few days. You can always choose to have one next week, or later if you feel comfortable, if it hasn't started by then, but I would definitely give myself some time to start on my own.


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

I am so sorry that this is happening. I waited 3 weeks after i found out to start to m/c and then I bled so much that I needed an emergency D&C. I can say that it was good to have it over but I so wanted to not have any interventions that I was really upset about the D&C. The actual D&C wasn't so bad as I just got some meds in the IV that the ER put in my arms. Maybe if you do decide to have the D&C you could ask about the possibility of not getting general anesthesia. I was home about 5 hours after the procedure. I'm not sure if any of this helped. I will be thinking of you.







s


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Since you asked "you" I will first answer for myself....no, I would not. It's been one week since I started bleeding, and the feelings of numbness are fading. However, I am more satisfied that I allowed my body to contiune what it was doing.

My numbers were almost 9,000, then the day we found out for sure everything stopped they were nearly 3,000, then yesterdays were about 70. Sometimes it takes a while. You can always take a leave of absence if you feel it nessary. I had planned to wait as long as I could stand it. Which unless I'd developed an infection of some kind, or became so hung up on when it was going to happen that I wasn't taking care of my ds then I would have done it.

I would be worried not only about the potential side effects to your uterus, but to your hormones, and general self! I have heard of mom's having planned c/s and feeling so 'out of whack' afterwards because there bodies never signaled for labor, much less birth.

But then again, since your levels are dropping it's a 'good' indicator that your body knows what's going on, but I still think it would be better if you waited.

That's PERSONALLY. Professionally, I would advise you to listen to your heart. Talk it over with your SO and come to a decision. It doesn't have to be decided today, or this week, but come to a mutual decision. That is if your SO isn't gung ho for the d and c to begin with.

I'm sorry this is happening.







s


----------



## pugmadmama (Dec 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy**
...I am really curious to know if any of y'all have chosen to have a D&C (or had one because of necessity) or if you've been able to allow it to happen naturally. What are your feelings about this procedure, pro or con?

I've had three D&Cs. The first time I tried to do it all natural, at home. I would up having an emergency D&C.

The second time I tried to wait it out but was devestated to be having another miscarriage and terrified of having another emergency D&C, so I went in for one after waiting three days.

The third time I had no fight left in me and I scheduled it the same day I found out there was no heartbeat.

I did what I had to do at the time, I have no regrets. The surgery was not easy, but, psychologically, it was easier than waiting. I think each woman has to weigh the pros and cons and decide for herself.








I'm so sorry.


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

I had a d&c about 10 years ago becouse I had a molar pregnancy. It was a sad experience to have a lost pregnancy but I don't really regret the surgury. It sucked to pay off,







we were pretty broke at the time.I don't know if it has had an effect on future pregnancys or not. I was told to wait a year after the d&c so they could monitor my hcg levels.(Molars are considered pre cancerous material and they want to make sure all that material is gone) It then took us about 2 yrs to get pregnant.The next time we tried it took 7 months. We have now been trying for about 5 months. DH is not the most fertile guy around so who knows







I will say I have remained regular as rain cycle wise.
Sorry for your loss. I hope this helps you make your decision.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you all so much for your input. It is good to hear so many different perspectives.

I am still holding out for this to happen naturally. My betas went down from 40,000 on 8/01 to 9,000 on 8/07 so my midwife feels comfortable letting me continue without medical intervention. Now I'm just kind of waiting, waiting, to see how long this will take to resolve.

I'm not in pain or distress, but I am kind of stuck staying close to home despite the fact that I need to spend a few days in a town about 3 hours away. It's hard to make any plans for fear that I may have to be rushed to the hospital.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I found out on Aug 7th 2002 that there was no baby, just a sac. It was a Wed. I think. They told me to call them on Mon. to schedule an appointment if I had not miscarried over the weekend. I did not misscarry so I called and made an appointment for the following day. I assumed they were going to do the D&C then. They did not. They scheduled for 2 weeks later. (Thanks a lot!) So it was about 3 weeks after I found out that I had the D&C. During those 3 weeks I did not so much as spot at all. I really don't think I personally could have waited it out. I couldn't stand being pregnant, yet not being pregnant. I am not sure exactly what these numbers are you guys are talking about, I never had any blood work done. Just 3 Ultra Sounds. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Tina, the blood work is the hCG levels (pregnancy hormones) I'm STILL having blood work done...waiting on yesterdays results. The blood work basically (very basically) tells you a number, that number (1st one) will corrispond with another number somewhere on a chart that says how many weeks along you are according to the number, the following one, usually 2 days after the first should increase a considerable amount depending on how far along you are. When they begin to drop, it's not usually at any set rate, so long as they drop to zero then the doctors are happy. Mine were at 74 last week...once they are at 0, I can look forward to ttc all over again.


----------



## chef kim (Jul 11, 2004)

Dear Amy..

I am so sorry for your loss. This board is a great place to be for support and advice. I suffered a miscarriage last month, I found out at 12 weeks that the baby stopped growing at 9 weeks. I was fearful of a D&C and wanted to avoid one if at all possible. I waited and waited and started to get quite depressed and tearful. A very supportive gyno offered me cytotec, which is a drug (vaginal suppository) that speeds a miscarriage up. It worked for me and helped me to avoid the D&C. There are potential risks with using cytotec such as excessive bleeding that requires a trip to the emergency room, but for me it worked without problems. Do some research and then do whatever works for you and whatever feels right. There are no right or wrong here.

An actual miscarriage can be scary. The cramping can be quite severe (similar to labor pains) and there is a fair amount of blood. Combining these two things with the loss of a baby is a tough thing to go through. Be sure to have support with you or on-call. During my miscarriage, my dh stayed by my side and was very supportive. My children spent the night at grammie's house.

God Bless.
Hugs.


----------



## BeansEemie (Jul 23, 2004)

I waited for two weeks, then nearly bled to death last Thursday night. I'm still freaked out about it.

I'm also eager to spread the gospel of D&C. If you need to end the waiting, by all means, do it. I believe the D&C (along with many bags of IV fluids) saved my life.

Are you still waiting? My heart goes out to you, and I wish you the very best and a quick recovery.

Kate


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

i had a d&c with my first miscarriage. at a prenatal, we found there was no heartbeat and the growth had stopped a couple weeks prior. i was 11w4d. we were sent home to decide and my husband called a couple days later to set up a d&c for me-- i was feeling so shattered, especially since i felt horrible because i "hadn't known my baby had died." they were terrifically rude and told us we couldn't get in for another 2 weeks! i couldn't believe it.
knowing what i know now, i wouldn't have done it. the procedure hurt and i bled for months. i've met others who have had d&c's and theirs' were nothing like mine-- sounds like i had a crappy doc. but, at the time, i really needed it done and over with.
it took me a year to get pregnant again, but it was because my prolactin levels remained high after the miscarriage. i lost that pregnancy as well, but much much earlier. a month later, i concieved my daughter. so there were no effects from the d&c, though i can't say that for sure.







i'm so sorry you're going through this. peace to you.


----------



## EMZ (Sep 25, 2003)

On Monday, April 21, 2003 my midwife did not hear a heartbeat and I was 13 weeks pregnant. The next day, I went for an u/s and learned that I had a blighted ovum.

Wed I called the OB's office to schedule d&c and was told the dr would see me Friday and the d&c could not be scheduled till then. Friday, I see dr and after hours of sitting in waiting room seeing every pregnant women in the state of maryland parade by with a 2 yr old (same age as my oldest) I get in to see dr (oh, they didn't realize I was there for an appt and skipped right over me even though I had signed in properly).

Dr says I can have d&c done the next week (Thursday). Monday I wake up cramping and bleeding (it is my birthday). The pain is excruciating but I get through it b/c it only lasts for 5 minutes or so. Tuesday morning I again wake up (4:00 a.m.) to bleeding and excruciating pain but this time it doesn't go away. I feel as though I'm hemorraging b/c blood gushes out of me while sitting on the toilet.

I lay in the hallway screaming in pain (I birthed my first daughter with no pain meds after 48+ hours of labor) and here I was writhing in pain on the hallway floor begging my dh to call an ambulance.

I go into ER via ambulance wanting to just die b/c I'm in so much physical pain. I scream for what seems like hours. By 10:00 a.m. I'm on the road home from ER to brush my teeth, change clothes quickly and head to my hospital for emergency D&C.

My midwife explained that the pain was so bad b/c I went straight into third stage labor with no build up.

If I had to do it all over again, I'd have much preferred to skip the physical pain of the miscarriage and have the D&C done earlier.

I'm sorry you are going through this, it hurts, I know.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

God, my heart hurts for those of you who have had such terrible experiences!!

At the moment, I'm not sure if this is all over or not. My betas were down to 2000 on Monday, but to my knowledge, I have not passed the gestational sac yet. I bled (lightly) for about 10 days, and it stopped on Sunday/Monday.

I have to say, I definitely don't feel pregnant anymore. My breasts have returned to normal, I'm not as tired, my appetite has returned, etc. I am really feeling almost normal (dare I say it?).

My OB team is *wonderful* - I really can't praise them enough. They call me every other day or so, and always let me know that I can still schedule the D&C if I want to, but respect my decision to wait it out. My midwife has been so supportive of my desire to let my body handle this naturally, and she has had 4 miscarriages herself so I do trust her.

At this point, I am having my betas measured every Monday and as long as they keep dropping (decreasing by ~1/2 every 48-36 hours at this point) and I don't develop an infection, I should be OK. I know there is still the risk that I may experience something like you did, EMZ, but I still feel that the risks of D&C are a bit intimidating for me right now.

Thank you all again for your encouragement and for sharing your stories. It has helped so much.


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

Hi ladies.

I'm glad to found this board. I am (was) 9 1/2 weeks pregnant when I began spotting on Wed. Yesterday, an ultrasound found no heartbeat and the baby measuring 2 weeks too small. Before I went in for that exam, I'd decided that I wanted to let nature take its course and not have a D&C.

I had been planning a homebirth with a midwife, but the ultrasound was done by an OB. The OB told me that I had the option of letting it go naturally, then went on to tell me of the great risk of hemorraging, infection, major pain and that it could take a long time and I could become anemic. She told me that, in contrast, a D&C would be painless and be over in 5 min. I was so devastated by the loss that I ended up agreeing to the D&C. It's been scheduled for Monday.

However, I've talked to some people since yesterday--my midwife, a friend who's a midwife, some people who have had D&C's and I'm planning on calling the OB to cancel.

I've begun bleeding--very little, but it's there. I don't like the idea of surgery and its risks, or of anesthesia and its risks. And I've learned that recovery from a D&C is not always easy. Also, somehow, the idea of someone going in and taking the baby from me seems to add to the emotional trauma that I'm already feeling.

This miscarriage was sudden. It isn't like a death that's expected, where you have a chance to say "goodbye." There is no funeral or ceremony. There is no gathering of friends/relatives or preparations that need to be made. For me, this process of bleeding is becoming a part of my mourning, and, hopefully, my healing.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Joan, I am so sorry for your loss. This is such a difficult thing to go through, and people do tend to try to minimize the situation by telling you "it's for the best" and so forth. Speaking for myself, I still felt that I'd lost my baby.

I think you are doing the right thing by waiting it out. Each person must decide what is best for her, but I felt and continue to feel that the risks involved in surgery were beyond my comfort level. Not to mention that ending the pregnancy by D&C can cause havoc with your hormones.

I hope that this experience does not become physically too painful or dangerous for you.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

Like Chef KM, I used cytotec to speed things along with my first mc (which was at 10 weeks pg). Once I knew the heart had stopped all I wanted was to get it OUT of me. I think I would have gone nuts if I had had to wait until it happened naturally, worrying about where I was going to be when the bleeding started. Everyone is different, but for me, if I hadn't had the cytotec I would have had a D&C.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm so sorry you're going through this.









In September 2002 I learned at an early ultrasound that my baby had stopped growing at nine weeks. I was 13w1d at the time. The next week, I went in for two more ultrasounds to confirm that the baby had died. I can't even describe how awful I felt, knowing that my baby had died and I didn't even know. It was the worst week of my life.

After the final ultrasound, the ob/gyn recommended that I have a D&C as soon as possible, since almost 5 weeks had passed and I had no signs of miscarrying on my own. Later that day, we had the D&C. I didn't have any difficulty recovering, except for a month of migraine headaches because of the fluctuating hormones.

For me, it would have been emotionally more difficult to go on waiting. The D&C was necessary for my peace of mind.

We had no problems getting pregnant again. We conceived in early February 2003 (I'd waited a couple of months to ttc because of the migraines), and we now have a beautiful daughter.

Best wishes to you.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I would not have a d&c. With my first mc it happened at 9 1/2wks. I started hemorraging on the 2nd day. I went to ER, they admitted me and hooked me up to iv because I was losing so much blood. After 6 hours of going through every stage of labour I passed the baby. The pain went away and the bleeding slowed. With my 2nd mc it was a blighted ovum. I had hardly any bleeding, the dr pulled the sac out in ER and the minor backache I'd had before that immediatly went away. I was admitted that time too and had an US to check and see if there was anything left(there wasn't). I also had repeat hcg tests to see if my levels were going down. I don't know what they were at the hospital but 4 days after it was zero.

edited to add: even though the baby is no longer alive or there was no actual baby IMO natural is still best.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

I hope y'all don't mind if I complain a little bit. I am feeling really down today, irritable and tired. My breasts are really heavy and tender and I have been cramping a bit the past couple of days. I am wondering if I am about to have another period.

During the miscarriage, I bled for about 11 days; this ended on 8/15. My midwife said it wouldn't be unusual if I had another period shortly thereafter so I'm not feeling concerned that something is wrong, but I am just TIRED of feeling like crap. I have had a few days of good energy and no discomfort, so I guess I was getting used to it.

I just want to feel like a normal person again!


----------



## rebelgrace (Jul 15, 2004)

I hope you feel better soon, Amy. The whole world tends to look grey when there's cramping going on! I'll be thinking of you and wishing you peace.


----------



## Isfahan (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Amy and others...
At my 9 week appt there was no heartbeat on the u/s and the OB said the baby only measured 6 weeks. I too want(ed) to wait for a natural miscarriage to occur. However, its been almost a week and there is no sign of miscarriage so far. I haven't even had the slightest spotting and I am still nauseous and exhausted.

My midwife, who is quite against unnecessary intervention, has given me herbal tinctures to take, suggested evening primrose oil cervical suppositories and accupuncture to stimulate contractions. So far, to no avail. She said if I reach 11 weeks (5 weeks after the baby died or 2 weeks after appt) and show no signs of natural miscarriage, I should go for the D&C. In her practice she finds that m/c after 11 weeks are a bit harder.

While i really dislike the idea of the D&C, I am sooo tired of nausea. It is really hard keeping up with my 3 year old and not being able to eat much and feeling crap generally is starting to get depressing. Its different when you feel the hormones are helping your babe, but now... I just want to feel a bit more normal.

Anyway, so, I am going to schedule a D&C for later next week and hope that something happens earlier. I need to feel there is an end in sight.

Shannon


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Shannon, I am sorry you are going through this.

I hope that your experience is not too difficult, whichever way it ends up happening for you.

Peaceful vibes to you.

And thanks, B. <sigh> It's so good to know I've got my support buddies out there.


----------



## EMZ (Sep 25, 2003)

Shannon, I pray that all goes well. I will never regret my D&C. I had an easy recovery and was back to feeling "normal" (at least physically normal) by the next day.

Take care!


----------



## zala (Sep 6, 2004)

Gosh...it's such a relief to hear there are others out there going through the same - I'm not alone! I'm just 25 yrs, and a little over 4 weeks ago I had a D&C after finding out at my 12 week ultrasound, that I had a "blighted ovum" (...baby hadn't formed inside sac?). We were so sad, and I went in and had the operation. The 2 weeks following I seemed to be getting better, I still had the brown blood spotting though. The day before my 2 week check up, I began experiencing severe cramping at night. Blood became a little more. Saw my Dr. and she put me onto the antibiotics. Cramping and fresh blood came the 3-4 days following, then began to ease and get much better (though small spots of blood still remained). I began my exercise again, and that night I had pain again, and since then the bleeding which has slowly gotten more and fresh. I saw my Dr again, and she perscribed another set of the same antibiotics, and said to come back in a max of 5 days if it doesn't clear up & I will most likely have to go in for another D&C....oh no...it's so disheartening...I feel so fed up and feeling so flat...I am also worried because this latest blood is more consistant and fresh just like my period... and I'm scared of being sent in for the D&C if it is just my period....!!! So exhausted & confused....and worried about being able to concieve in the future...sorry that this is the down side to D&C but I think its important to know, & especially since I've noted many women going through this on the net. Hope you are all doing well, take good care.


----------



## chow46 (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish I would have been able to go without a D&C when I had my miscarriage. However, the baby had already been born but the placenta would not seperate and I nearly bled to death, myself. My Dr was actually wanting to do whatever he could to avoid D&C but it was just absolutely necessary. I didn't have a whole lot of pain, other than what's normal (I was 15 wks along) cramping, so on. What got me was that I had a hard time waking up and then, had no strength due to losing so much blood. I had to recieve some blood (2 bags) in the hosp. I think the surgery saved my life but if things were different, I would have preferred going natural. I only had about 10 mins from the time I realized what was going on until the baby was born. I think if you, the OB and midwife are all comfortable waiting, that's great. Go ahead and go with your gut and entertain their advice.

Oh, btw, I m/c April of 2003 and found out I was pg July '03. Actually, since my last son was born, this is the longest I've gone not pg since my first!!!


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Amy, do you have an update? Was your new bleeding a period, or more bleeding from the miscarriage? After my bleeding was severe enough to send me to thehospital I had an ultrasound the following day that showed a little lining left in the uterus, and then I stopped bleeding after 14 days (total) it's been nearly 14 since then, and I have yet to start my period, and my BBT temps are still high. (edited to say they aren't still high from pregnancy, they dropped to my pre-o temp, and rose back up to post-o temps, so I'm just waiting on af to start)

Been thinking about you.


----------



## Isfahan (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I finally had a D&C last week at 11 weeks after a two week wait for a natural miscarriage (the baby died at 6 weeks but I only found out at 9 weeks). I still had no signs.

Actually, everyone says D&C but I had a procedure called a vacuum suction extraction which is supposedly safer than D&C and is done in your OB's office. I was at the OB's for less than half an hour! Bizarre.

They gave my cervix a local anesthetic and then there was lots of uncomfortable prodding and contractions for 5 minutes while they removed the placenta and anything left of the embryo then I got up and drove home.

I had a bit of spotting and tenderness for 5 days (very mild) and then cramps and a few clots for a day and now just light bleeding. I called the OB about the cramping and apparently it is very common to have only spotting for a while then bleeding and a few clots after the blood has pooled in the uterus after the procedure. It is supposed to pass within 2 weeks.

All in all it was not my first choice but at least I can deal with life now. I felt I was going crazy waiting to miscarry.

Shannon


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Amanda and all.







I haven't been checking in much; school started week before last and I have been SO busy.

The bleeding on the 25th wasn't a period; I just spotted very lightly for a couple of days and that was it. I've been charting and I don't think I've even ovulated yet, but my betas were still at 500 on August 23rd and if I assume a half-life of around 48 hours, that would have put me around zero only this past Tuesday! I'm going back today for what should be my last beta test, though, and I really hope it's zero! If it is the case that I only reached zero within the past few days, I think I would be likely to ovulate sometime week-after-next.

I have started using Fertilityfriend, so y'all can view my chart if you are interested.

I haven't had any problems to speak of; no pain, no serious bleeding...nothing. I may decide to get another ultrasound just to be sure that my ovaries and uterus look OK, and I am sure I'll feel more confident once I either ovulate or have a regular period. Other than that, though, I am doing really well overall. Assuming I start having a regular cycle again, DH and I are going to start trying again in October or November.

I hope the rest of you are doing OK.







2


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Amy,
I had a D&C 3 years ago - it was a very difficult decision and one I went back and forth on for several days. In the end I decided to trust my doctor whom I've known since I was a teenager and delivered my then two, now three, boys. I bled for several days but an ultrasound showed that there was still a great deal of tissue left inside. My doctor told me that it was, of course, my decision but he felt there was little hope of being able to expel the rest of the tissue naturally and that he was very concerned about infection setting in - basically he felt one way or another I was going to need a D&C the only question was whether it would be scheduled or emergency. I opted for scheduled and don't regret it. But each situation is different.
Kitty


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

I just heard back from my midwife and my betas are at 136 today. I'm a little surprised, but not overly concerned. I am still undecided about whether to have an ultrasound, just for a bit of reassurance.

No wonder I haven't ovulated yet!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I had another beta test yesterday at my doctor's request; it only went down to 119 during the 48 hours from my last test on Friday. But I'm bleeding again today! I don't know if it's going to be like a full-fledged period at this point, but I'm like *what* is going on?


----------



## mcamy (Aug 23, 2004)

If I could do it all over again, I would have had a D&C. I had a very bad experience miscarrying a blighted ovum this past week.

At 9 weeks the Dr. discovered through ultrasound that there was no baby. I decided to wait it out and miscarry on my own. The Dr. said that it should not be a big deal. The sac was measuring at 5 weeks. I finally began to show signs of miscarriage at 11 weeks 5 days. I spotted for two days and then lightly bled for four more days. On last Thursday I started to feel more cramping and discomfort and just knew that something was happening. That night before bed, I laid a towel down underneath me and went to sleep.

Around midnight I woke up to go to the bathroom and as soon as I sat down, the sac dropped out. I was in such shock. I was not expecting it to just come out so quickly. I called for my husband and he came running to me. I immediately began to break out in a cold sweat and when I tried to stand I passed out. Luckily my husband was able to catch me, wake me and get me to bed.

The next day was awful. I basically could not move my lower body without pain and was extremely weak. I remained in bed the entire day.

That night I awoke around 2 am to excruciating cramping. I got out of bed and blood was just pouring out of me. We ended up spending the rest of the night in the ER. Apparently, I did not pass all of the tissue and there was a large piece stuck in my cervix. As soon as that was removed the bleeding slowed down.

I have to say that this goes to the top of the list as the worst experience of my life. I know everyone is different, but I was a candidate for everything going smoothly. If I could do it all over, I would not have done this to myself or my husband. He had just as tough a time as I did. I know I have never seen him as scared as he was those two nights. This was our first pregnancy and I am only 26.


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

I have almost an identical situation to you Joan. I am 10 weeks PG with my 2nd and have been spotting for 2 weeks, very light, and finally went in for a u/s on Wednesday, there is no heartbeat and the baby is a couple weeks too small. I got my blood drawn for HCG levels today and will go back for another u/s next week, but the doc says it doesn't look good--they did both pelvic and vaginal u/s.

Anyway, I have a 21 month DS who has a congenital heart defect that is probably not genetic, but I want to have this baby's heart examined to find out if there are any anomalies. Would they be able to examine it if I miscarry naturally, or only if I have a d&c. I don't want to have it scraped out of me, but I really need to know if the m/c was heart related.

I haven't asked my OB about this because, frankly, she is a flake. I had actually planned a homebirth with a lay midwife and spent a while hesitating about even getting the u/s.

Anyone know or have any resources for me?


----------

